# What breed are these sheep?



## NajdiArdiyatKotaFan412 (Mar 1, 2022)

Hello I've been on Instagram and I've found some interesting breeds of sheep that I'd like to know the name of. Before you ask these accounts seem to never mention the breed. 

Here's the first one, it's Iranian in origin.


----------



## NajdiArdiyatKotaFan412 (Mar 1, 2022)

Second one, Kyrgyz/central Asian in origin.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 1, 2022)

After doing a little bit of searching out of curiosity, the Iranian breed looks to be something called a Mehraben ? . There aren't many pictures that show the darker color with the white face.  The Others from Asia could be one of many different varieties of Fat Rump or Fat-tailed sheep.  I simply put in Central Asian breeds of sheep and several references came up.


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 2, 2022)

They are LARGE, whatever they are!  😲


----------



## Baymule (Mar 2, 2022)

A lot bigger than my Katahdin sheep!


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 9, 2022)

The one with a bunch of rams is fat rump variety sheep, that's for sure. 

...My inspiration for dieting. I don't want a rump like that.


----------



## Isaac (Mar 10, 2022)

The sheep with the big rumps are called "Turki." http://www.sheep101.info/breedsT-V.html#Turki 
The other with the black and white face is a "Balwen Welsh Mountain." http://www.sheep101.info/breedsA.html#Balwen
I put a few links in so you can read a bit about them.
Hope that answers your question!


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 10, 2022)

Isaac said:


> The sheep with the big rumps are called "Turki." http://www.sheep101.info/breedsT-V.html#Turki
> The other with the black and white face is a "Balwen Welsh Mountain." http://www.sheep101.info/breedsA.html#Balwen
> I put a few links in so you can read a bit about them.
> Hope that answers your question!


Thank you for the references.  In the  1st reference with the "turki" , there is also a bit about the Texas Dall sheep that we have.  The picture of the rams looks exactly like some of ours.


----------



## NajdiArdiyatKotaFan412 (Mar 26, 2022)

also found these strange arabic sheep


----------



## Baymule (Mar 27, 2022)

They look like somebody hit them in the nose with a board. Cute little smooshed faces!


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 27, 2022)

That's a "roman nose" to the extreme.


----------



## nwader.uae.7lal (Dec 4, 2022)

They are gosfand, big booty sheep is gissar (Гиссар) and arab is pigmy najdi sir


----------



## Baymule (Dec 4, 2022)

nwader.uae.7lal said:


> They are gosfand, big booty sheep is gissar (Гиссар) and arab is pigmy najdi sir


Thanks for the identification! I enjoy learning about breeds in other countries. Ancient breeds were bred for their specific region and climates. 

Are you new here? Welcome!


----------

